# Anyone out there a Type 1 diabetic?



## kellyrae

Hi!!! 
Just thought I would see if there are any other 35+ mums to be out there that have got type 1 diabetes?


----------



## Lucasmum

Insulin dependant type 2 and 40 pregnant with number 2 :flower:


----------



## kellyrae

Hey! I knew ther must be someone! I see your 29 weeks...have you hit insulin resistant yet? I'm holding back for another week before I make the call to my diabetes team...I love having the extra scans but the weekly visits to clinic gets testing at times...though my blood sugars are always very well behaved when pregnant xx


----------



## Lucasmum

Blood sugars have never had the greatest control I've been seeing the diabetic team since before I saw the midwife they were the first people I called! My insulin levels are changing in a weekly basis I wasn't diabetic 10 years ago when I had my DS so the diabetes in pregnancy is all new to me


----------



## kellyrae

When I had my first I was on injections...6 a day...i found it so overwhelming trying to keep everything as its supposed to be....my hba1c was 8.4 before pregnancy and I managed to get it to 6.7 during, have you had a fetal heart scan yet? Xx


----------



## Lucasmum

I haven't had a fetal heart scan should I? I had a scan at 28 weeks and have another 2 booked at 32 and 36 weeks unless this is it :shrug:

I also see the diabetic team every 2 weeks I'm injecting 5 times a day at the moment as well as finger pricks 6-7 times a day as control has gone a bit haywire in the last few weeks :thumbup:

How are you doing :flower:


----------



## kellyrae

Hey, sorry for the late reply..with all 3 of mine I had a fetal heart scan...usually around 19-22 weeks, I'm not sure with you being type2 it is different but I would certainly ask your diabetic team. Are you in the UK? Obviously I don't want to scare you but I know whith type 1's most have this scan.
I know its a pain but your at the right week for bloods to go mad....although its a pain for us and hard work it means your placenta is doing a good job! 

I have my first appointment tomorrow with my diabetic team! One of many as you lnow then my 7 week dating scan the week after!!

My bloods are okay, just suffering the lows alot more now and living on lucozade for most of the school run lol xxx


----------



## kellyrae

https://www.gosh.nhs.uk/medical-information-0/procedures-and-treatments/fetal-heart-scans


----------



## Lucasmum

Yup in the UK, unless they did anything at my 20, 22 or 28 week scan I don't know about then I haven't that said they did look at the heart in great detail on the 20 week scan and did say all is as it should be :shrug: I thought they just did it as she was being an uncooperative little madam and they couldn't see anything else hence the 22 week scan :wacko:

I see my consultant in just under 2 weeks so will ask then :flower:

Bloods went down to 2.9 before lunch checked twice as I felt perfectly fine nothing like a hypo very odd but yeah they said it will all go a bit crazy from here on in I will email them my readings tomorrow :flower:


----------



## kellyrae

I am sure everything was fine if they spent more time on the heart...Maybe its a different procedure in other areas...an actual cardiologist did mine all 3 times...
I had my first antenatal appointment today!! One of many to come...got my dating scan booked for the 11th october...seems ages away though, you may find your hypo awarness fall to lower levels before you realise...i once had a 1.6 and had absolutely no idea whilst walking my two girls to school &#128584;


----------



## Lucasmum

Possibly the area makes a difference who knows I will ask though :shrug:

Where in the UK are you 

11th October will soon be here :flower:

I'm confused to hell with blood readings they are all mainly within range but before evening meal today 6.1 and an hour later 4.8 they are usually higher God only knows what they will be like come the end :wacko: thankfully it's the one area I am getting very good care so much so I'm convinced if it wasn't for there quick actions at the start and the continuous care and support (even if I am a pain in the bum for them) I would have had another miscarriage


----------



## kellyrae

I am in west Yorkshire so I went to Leeds for my scan.
Those reading are quite good though...I have to have mine below 5.2 when i first wake up, and below 7.9 1hr after food...sometimes the 1hr after food ate not so great but I manage to get it within range by the 2hr mark. I had 2 miscarriages before I had my first...I think they have come far with understanding diabetes and pregnancy over the last few years...when I was diagnosed in 1987 they told my mum I would probably never have children and I had the same advice given when I was 18yrs old in 1998...we work hard to get a good result too!! Its nice to hear you are getting good support and care from you diabetes team &#128522;


----------



## Lucasmum

Overall they are happy with results but for love nor money can we can my morning ones down like you they want 5.2 or below they are getting there but it's slow they average 6.4 I emailed my readings today and they have upped my long lasting to 48 units feels like a lot with it's going in :wacko:

My doctor got funny with me a few weeks back as I'm obviously using more long lasting than what my notes say and they refused to give me a script thankfully the receptionist was really good and sorted it for me.

Your a long way from me I'm in Essex

Can't believe they told only in 1998 you wouldn't have children that's crazy, can I ask if any of your children have diabetes? We have been told that DS could be higher risk as I developed type 2 shortly after his birth and his dad is type 1 but haven't really been told anything about this one I'm obviously still type 2 but insulin dependant and OH is always gonna be type 1 (healthy pair aren't we) :haha: just wondered what the statistics say, DS is as healthy as a horse and has never shown any signs I do occasionally when he lets me check his levels and they are always fine


----------



## kellyrae

Donr worry too much about the 6.4 mark at breakfast times...they have only just brought that reading rule out!!!! My other 3 pregnancies I never had a target for before breakfast times apart from the normal ones...they change the goal posts every year!! 

I understand the statistics for a father with type 1 can be slighty higher for their children to get diabetes than with the mother having type 1. None of mine have diabetes...my husband is "normal" whatever that means lol
But then people have different theorys on the subject...some say its genetic some say it misses generations...and some say you can get it from going through a trauma??? I 7 when I was diagnosed...some say once your children get past the age you were diagnosed there is a lower chance...you can have a test done though to find out if your child carries the genetics to have it.

My first born spent 4 days in nicu for low blood sugars when she was born...have they spoken to you about expressing milk off at 37 week so you can feed baby as soon as they are born incase of low sugars? I express from 37 weeks and store the colostrum in syringes in the freezer the take them to the hospital so baby can have it as soon as they are born to help keep their blood sugars from dropping.

All my babies were born at 38 weeks and 2 weighed 7lb6oz and 1 was 7lb9oz 

Are you just on slow acting insulin or fast too for meals? 

I can't get my morning ones to come up!! Waking up on a 2.9 most days no matter how they change my insulin...i sleep with my lucozade now haha xx


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm on fast acting with meals as well see the consultant Friday and again at 36 weeks where they will do an action plan nothing mentioned yet about expressing but I'm sure that will be talked about then


----------



## Lucasmum

32 week check was yesterday little lady is measuring about 5-6 days behind so nothing to worry about especially as that is consistent with the 28 week scan however they promised me I would have a whale sized baby so have bought nothing tiny :haha: I'm reluctant to as I know the measurements aren't accurate I won't know what to do with a teeny one my DS was 8.9 so not that little :haha:

Also for the first time ever before breakfast bloods today 5.1 :happydance:


----------



## kellyrae

Aww thats fab news &#128522; just goes to show when we think our bloods haven't been all that good they probably actually have....great about the morning blood result! Great feeling when it goes right!!! Xx


----------



## adrie

I know this isn't spot on for the reason for this thread, but thought I would share. 

My spouse's middle brother, and two of his cousins have Type 1 diabetes. One was diagnosed at 20! (apparently really rare); the other 17, and spouse's brother was 9. Out of 11 kids, 3 have this condition, and only males. The interesting part is that the eldest daughter's eldest son; the middle daughter's middle son, and the youngest daughter's youngest (and only) son have the condition. My spouse's maternal grandfather's family is where this gene comes from. 

Just wondering if there are others in your family with type 1 Diabetes? How old were you when you were diagnosed? what has your overall experience been like...if you're comfortable sharing of course :)


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm the only diabetic in our family but OH was diagnosed as type 1 at about 23 but through medical records and so on they actually think he had been diabetic for about 8 years his younger brother is also type one and was also diagnosed mid twenties he has a few type 2 in his family but no other type 1's


----------



## kellyrae

The only type1 in my family is myself and my great great grandfathers brother! It took us a few years to find that out and I believe he lost his life because of it too as it was before they really lnew anything about it xx


----------



## kellyrae

Had my Viability scan today...all good! I was 1 day out so dated at 8wks 4days today :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Yay :happydance: glad it all went well for you


----------



## kellyrae

Had a bit of a set back yesterday in the eye clinic...my retinopathy has returned and I need more laser in a couple of weeks...I managed to get away with it in my last pregnancy but the one before I was having laser every two weeks up until I was 37 weeks &#128547;
It wasn't the news I was hoping for...how are you doing? Not long to go now &#128522; xx


----------



## Lucasmum

Oh no had my last screening in august and for the first time ever they said there was some damage nothing about treatment though have my 3rd tri appointment at the start of November so I'm hoping it hasn't progressed is it likely to clear after pregnancy? Guess I will need to ask them this :shrug:

I can't believe I only have about 4 weeks to go :happydance:


----------



## kellyrae

Wow 4 weeks...it will be here in no time! My last lot was 3.5 yrs ago and I had no changes up until now and thats with a full pregnancy inbetween too so It can stop after pregnancy but we always prone to change.


----------



## Lucasmum

How are you doing not long left for me now eeek where did that go :haha:


----------



## kellyrae

Hey! All good apart from still having lows when I wake up. I have my laser next Monday followed by My nuchal scan on Tuesday!! 
Are you being induced or having a c-section? Xx


----------



## Lucasmum

Being induced will find out my date tomorrow :flower:

Hate my eye screen today asked about the damage and was told if I've heard nothing from the hospital it's nothing significant probably just a small change so will wait to see the outcome of this one :flower:


----------



## kellyrae

Sounds like its not anything to worry abouy, I think they would have told you there and then if it was....aww tomorrow yey, Its so strange knowing your date...a good thing though so you can prepare and plan family around it, I was induced with my first...it was a looooong day! Is this your first induction? Xx


----------



## Lucasmum

No I was induced with DS due to reduced fetal movement though I think I had the quickest induction ever :haha:

Bit disappointed as I thought they would let me have more choice but basically she won't consider induction before 38 weeks as baby is just fine so gave me a choice of 2 one of which is DS's birthday wanted to be done dusted and home by then but nope so reluctantly on both our sides picked the 19th which puts me at 38+3 I know it's not much after but I kinda had my heart set on the 14th :haha:


----------



## kellyrae

Awww my daughter is the 13th andd mine is the 21st! By the sounds the only way that baby is coming out ner the 14th is if you get triggering labour lol not long though! Are you all ready? Well as ready as you can be? Xx


----------



## Lucasmum

I'd love to say yup all ready but in reality it's a no where near :haha:

Feeling better about the date today realised it gives me a few extra days to get stuff sorted :flower:


----------



## kellyrae

My friend had her little girl yesterday...she was 2 weeks early going into labour! Safe to say her hubby is running round buying the last bits she was meaning yo buy when she left work!!!


----------



## kellyrae

Well my laser got cancelled 1hr before was due to have it done so I have been scheduled for the 14th nov at 1130am! So while I am thinkng I am in distress with the laser I shall remind myself what you will be doing that day!! Wishing you all the best for the 14th &#128512;


----------



## Lucasmum

How frustrating to be cancelled an hour before :growlmad:

It's the 19th I go in 10 days :wacko: eek I'm thinking I should probably build the cot and pack my hospital bag, what disorganised me never :haha:


----------



## Lucasmum

How did the laser go today :flower:


----------



## kellyrae

Hi! Well I got there and had the drops etc then in the examination room the doctor said he didnt see any reason to do any laser?! So I am guessing the last doctor got it wrong...good news for me but a shame it wasted two appointments to get that anser xx


----------



## kellyrae

All the best tomorrow...hope everything goes to plan for you &#128522;


----------

